# Windows: Freigabe nur für User mit PW



## Vatar (12. November 2006)

Hi.
Für unser kleines Netzwerk im Gästehaus möchte ich ein paar Ordner freigeben, aber nur nicht für alle Nutzer des Netzwerkes. Dazu habe ich die *einfache Dateifreigabe abgeschaltet* und ich dachte ich müsse nur eine Benutzergruppe anlegen und für diese die benötigten *Berechtigungen* in selbigen Menu eintragen. 

Aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht. Wo muss ich denn die User eintragen? Ich habe sie bei  den Windows-Benutzern erstellt, danach konnte ich diese auch bei den Berechtigungen auswählen...aber es funktioniert nicht.

Thx


----------



## akrite (12. November 2006)

...vielleicht hilft es , wenn Du sagst welches Windows Du hast ? Windows 2000, Win XP Home oder Pro ? Wenn ich schon dabei bin, NTFS ist Vorraussetzung !


----------



## Vatar (12. November 2006)

Windows XP (natürlich mit SP2) und NTFS


----------



## akrite (12. November 2006)

Vatar hat gesagt.:


> Windows XP (natürlich mit SP2) und NTFS


...und, ist es Home oder Pro ? Herrjeh, genaue Angaben bitte, sonst kann keiner helfen.


----------



## Vatar (12. November 2006)

Sorry

XP Pro. Mit Home kann doch keiner was anfangen ;-)


----------



## akrite (12. November 2006)

...dann sollte es doch ganz einfach sein:
- Gruppe A anlegen
- Benutzer anlegen
- Benutzer der Gruppe A zuweisen
- Laufwerk nur für die Gruppe A freigeben

...wenn Du es noch schicker haben willst, SafeGuard PrivateDisk, kostet zwar ist aber wirklich was feines.


----------



## Vatar (12. November 2006)

Danke für die Hilfe, aber wenn ich nun versuche von einem anderen Rechner aus zuzugreifen kommt einfach nur die Meldung das die Berechtigung nicht ausreicht aber es wird kein Fenster angezeigt wo man Benutzername und PW eingeben kann


----------



## akrite (12. November 2006)

Vatar hat gesagt.:


> versuche von einem anderen Rechner aus zuzugreifen kommt einfach nur die Meldung das die Berechtigung nicht ausreicht aber es wird kein Fenster angezeigt wo man Benutzername und PW eingeben kann


... die Benutzerrechte unter Windows basieren AFAIK auf Gruppen und Benutzer, wenn man sich da nicht mit dem richtigen Benutzer, der zu einer richtigen Gruppe gehört anmeldet, muss man leider draußen bleiben. Wenn Du es aber noch interaktiver/selektiver haben willst, benutze die Utimaco SafeGuard PrivatDisk, da kann man, muß aber nicht, sich mit User und PW anmelden - ist wohl eher das was Du suchst. Gleichzeitig wird das Laufwerk(Container) recht sicher verschlüsselt.


----------

